
Book: Threaded Interpretive Languages [pdf] - aturley
http://sinclairql.speccy.org/archivo/docs/books/Threaded_interpretive_languages.pdf
======
aturley
This book details how to implement a Forth-like language/environment. It gets
down into the nitty-gritty of some 1980s processors so it may feel a little
dated, but the thinking behind it is really interesting.

I've been rereading "Thinking Forth", which is a great high-level book on
software engineering that happens to use Forth as it's language for
discussion. "Threaded Interpretive Languages" is a nice trip in the other
direction, to the low level details of how to efficiently implement a system
that follows Forth's ideas.

